# Importing a Porsche in Spain



## polowonder (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello everyone! This month, I will fly to Spain to have a look at some property in the Murcia - Torrevieja area. I am a single man, and retired, so I plan to live there permanently. Moving is scheduled in spring 2016.
Now, my present car is a still very good 15 year old BMW 320D Touring with 315000 Kms, but still running fine. I would like to keep that as a daily commuter. 
I also have a motorcycle BMW K1200RS m/y 1998. 
On top of that I will buy a Porsche 911 Carrera 3.2, at least 25 years old. I've read somewhere, that if you have the car registered in your name (I live in Belgium at the moment) and import it as 'household goods' that you pay no import taxes at all. 
Now here are my questions:
- can I keep the BMW on top of the Porsche, and also declare it as household goods?
- if I have to pay import duties, can I choose to do that for the BMW (since it has the lowest value)?
- what about the motorcycle?
I look forward to your answers.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

polowonder said:


> Hello everyone! This month, I will fly to Spain to have a look at some property in the Murcia - Torrevieja area. I am a single man, and retired, so I plan to live there permanently. Moving is scheduled in spring 2016.
> Now, my present car is a still very good 15 year old BMW 320D Touring with 315000 Kms, but still running fine. I would like to keep that as a daily commuter.
> I also have a motorcycle BMW K1200RS m/y 1998.
> On top of that I will buy a Porsche 911 Carrera 3.2, at least 25 years old. I've read somewhere, that if you have the car registered in your name (I live in Belgium at the moment) and import it as 'household goods' that you pay no import taxes at all.
> ...


I'm not 100% certain, not being a driver, so not paying a whole lot of attention to car threads - but I'm pretty sure you have to have owned a vehicle for at least 6 months before you move here, or you have to pay import tax

though I think there's something about really old cars 

We do have members here who do know a lot about this - I'm sure they'll respond when they are online


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You can import them as "goods & chattels" withoutbhaving to pay duty as long as you have owned them at least 6 months before import. There isn't a limit on amounts of vehicles. 
If the Porsche was over 25 years old then even on normal registration (not Historic) most councils do not charge road tax. What about the motorcyle? No problem having that either.
The thing you must ensure is that you do not sign on the 'padron' ,Basically like an electoral roll at the local council , before starting the import of the vehicles as registration on the padron for over 30 days means that you would have to pay import tax. Hope that helps.


----------



## polowonder (Jan 20, 2015)

gus-lopez said:


> The thing you must ensure is that you do not sign on the 'padron' ,Basically like an electoral roll at the local council , before starting the import of the vehicles as registration on the padron for over 30 days means that you would have to pay import tax. Hope that helps.


Is that padron obligatory?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

polowonder said:


> Is that padron obligatory?


Since 2009, you have to be on the padron to be able to sign on the list of foreigners (aka 'residencia') and as you are obliged to do that .....


----------



## polowonder (Jan 20, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> Since 2009, you have to be on the padron to be able to sign on the list of foreigners (aka 'residencia') and as you are obliged to do that .....


But, if I understand correctly, I have some time before doing that?

The plan is, buy a property first, then move, (meanwhile the cars and the bike will remain on Belgian plates). I have that BMW and the bike for many years now, and by then, the Porsche will also be registered for six months. 

Will that work?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Since 2009, you have to be on the padron to be able to sign on the list of foreigners (aka 'residencia') and as you are obliged to do that .....


really??

that's the first time I've heard that :confused2:

do you have a link? 

an official one I mean


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> really??
> 
> that's the first time I've heard that :confused2:
> 
> ...


I was surprised when I saw it on a poster at our local extranjeria last week.

I'll try and find the exact reference to the relevant law.


... we were asked for the padron though when we helped our friends get their green paper/cards.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I was surprised when I saw it on a poster at our local extranjeria last week.
> 
> I'll try and find the exact reference to the relevant law.
> 
> ...


Thanks - it's particularly interesting because I know a lot who have recently registered who haven't had to be on the padrón before registering

However, it seems that you _might_ now have to be a registered resident in order to be on the padrón (since April this year - EU citizens) 

I shall ask a friend of mine who is a gestor next time I see her if she has found out for sure - there's more than one way of interpreting this particular law, apparently  so some towns are demanding it & others aren't....


----------



## spooksie (Nov 3, 2015)

Remember import tax is high here in Spain. Speak to the town hall first, could be 40% of what you paid it in taxes.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

From signing on the padron you have 60 days in which to import your goods and chattels. The import tax reduces every year until it becomes 10% which is the lowest amount the car is officially worth. 

Historic cars will get a BBB number plate (can't remember the date for historic cars off the top of my head) 

You can import as many cars at the same time as you own and use for your personal use - I've certainly done two cars / car & bike in the past 

Davexf


----------



## polowonder (Jan 20, 2015)

spooksie said:


> Remember import tax is high here in Spain. Speak to the town hall first, could be 40% of what you paid it in taxes.


Even when the car is registered for already six months in your name?


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Not sure where the earlier mentioned import tax of 40% comes from? This will play no part in your plans.
Coincidentally, I have just imported a Porsche from the UK (LHD Boxster 3.2S) - well 
I drove it down a year ago. Should get the plates tomorrow and it will have cost me a total of about 1300E all in. I bought it to import due to high prices here and dubious quality.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

polowonder said:


> But, if I understand correctly, I have some time before doing that?
> 
> The plan is, buy a property first, then move, (meanwhile the cars and the bike will remain on Belgian plates). I have that BMW and the bike for many years now, and by then, the Porsche will also be registered for six months.
> 
> Will that work?


Once you have gone onto the foreigners' register which you do within 90 days of arrival, you have another 90 days to get any vehicles homologated and re-registered in Spain so you have, in theory, a maximum of 180 days on Belgian plates from when you arrive.


----------

